# Dew claw



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Today I was washing Molly's feet after a walk and she seemed in a bit of discomfort, I thought she was just being her usual self and moaning about her feet being touched, as she usually does. It was only later as she was resting on my lap that I took a look and noticed one of her dew claws missing! 
Has this happened to anyone else's poos claws. 
I've heard some breeds have them removed, not sure if this is true . 
Will it heal on its own. there's isn't any bleeding, just discomfort when touched.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

They can rip the nail out of a dew claw which sometimes needs clipping and sometimes they will do a clean job and you just need to keep it clean and keep an eye on it in case it becomes infected.

Dogs can also have them removed, breeders used to sometimes remove them from young pups. Taking them off an adult dog will need surgery to completely remove and how big a job it is depends on the dog and how connected they are. 

Dogs can also sometimes have rear dew claws but they are usually very floppy and rarely connected. Front ones can be connected almost like a thumb and I know someone who had them removed years ago who really regretted it as it took a long time for the dog to recover.

Hope Molly is not too sore - I would just keep an eye on it for now. The nail will probably grow back unless she has damaged the nail bed too.


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

2ndhandgal said:


> They can rip the nail out of a dew claw which sometimes needs clipping and sometimes they will do a clean job and you just need to keep it clean and keep an eye on it in case it becomes infected.
> 
> Dogs can also have them removed, breeders used to sometimes remove them from young pups. Taking them off an adult dog will need surgery to completely remove and how big a job it is depends on the dog and how connected they are.
> 
> ...


Many thanks, I will definitely make sure it's clean as much as she will allow me too. It's a bit uncomfortable for me to touch too much and cries when I do. Poor Molly I hate to see her in pain.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

You are lucky it did not bleed.
I'd leave well alone and just keep an eye on it. 
I've had dogs which have ripped nails before now - much worse if it is hanging -if it has come right off it will grow out in time.
Hooch had rear dew claws removed when he was neutered and it took ages to heal and he was always hyper sensitive about his back paws afterwards.
Both Dot and Kiki have hind dew claws and I was happy to leave them there. They are well protected by their fluffy legs - just have to remember to keep clipping the claw as obviously it is not worn down during exercise.


----------



## Boo Cable (Mar 24, 2015)

Poor Molly Hope she feels better soon.


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Boo Cable said:


> Poor Molly Hope she feels better soon.


Thanks Jude she's better today


----------



## Boo Cable (Mar 24, 2015)

Great news!


----------

